# Rawhide bones



## GizmoGSD

Wonder if its good or not !? do you give them to your dog ?


----------



## llombardo

I did not vote because I give them sometimes with supervision....never without supervision.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl

The one time my dog got access to rawhide...she became extremely sick. I will never, ever again let her have it.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Really, really do not like rawhide.

I wrote an article for my blog on why rawhide is bad and what great alternatives are:
K9 Instinct - Dog training, raw diet, raw feeding, dog health care, minimal vaccines: K9 Health: Ditch the rawhide, grab an antler! (Chewing for Dogs)


----------



## Anja1Blue

I never give rawhide in any form. The only bones my dogs get are raw meaty ones (evening meal each day) and beef knuckle bones for recreational chewing...
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## PupperLove

I very rarley give rawhide- the only time Jackson gets it is if he's being supervised and it's maybe 1-2 times per year. However, I don't mind giving the little crunchy ones as a treat, those seem much less dangerous as they are ground, compacted pieces.


----------



## gsdheeler

My view is 95% of the rawhide we get is made in China and South America, that means there is no regulation in the chemicals used or for that matter what kind of hide it is, we think of rawhide as being from cattle but it could very well be any kind of animal.
Am I right?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I voted yes I give Rawhide chips when I'm home w/ them. I used them to help the dogs chill out prior to bedtime or at bedtime.


----------



## Wolfgeist

gsdheeler said:


> My view is 95% of the rawhide we get is made in China and South America, that means there is no regulation in the chemicals used or for that matter what kind of hide it is, we think of rawhide as being from cattle but it could very well be any kind of animal.
> Am I right?


Yeah, it is impossible to know the true quality of what you're getting ESPECIALLY from china. Dog owners should know by now never to feed anything from china.


----------



## Wolfgeist

There are so many other better chews than rawhide... which is only approximately 80% digestible. Why feed rendered, overly processed cow hide when you can feed bully sticks, antlers, tendons... I cover a lot of options in my blog for anyone interested in reading.


----------



## JanaeUlva

Yes but American Made only. 

I have never had problems with rawhides and my dogs. The only thing I would possibly worry about is chips or sticks (not knotted or rolls) that could get caught in their throats if swallowed before soft.

I have to wonder where the statement that rawhide is not digestible came from because if it's not digestible you would see it in the poop and I have never seen any indication of rawhide in my dogs poop.


----------



## Wolfgeist

JanaeUlva said:


> Yes but American Made only.
> 
> I have never had problems with rawhides and my dogs. The only thing I would possibly worry about is chips or sticks (not knotted or rolls) that could get caught in their throats if swallowed before soft.
> 
> I have to wonder where the statement that rawhide is not digestible came from because if it's not digestible you would see it in the poop and I have never seen any indication of rawhide in my dogs poop.


Danger Rawhide


----------



## JanaeUlva

When I want to get to the bottom of a debate I don't arbritarily believe everything I hear or read. I like to stick to the experts and use some common sense. Plus, I look for current data! The rawhide issue of toxic chemicals has been known for years so manufacturers who want to stay in business would logically find safer methods to process rawhides for our dogs consumption. If USA rawhides have stricter manufacturing laws then that is a reason to stick with USA rawhides. 

The folklore that says rawhide isn't digestible doesn't ring true to me. That was the question I was pondering in my previous post. I've seen my dogs eat things that don't digest like socks and underwear oh my! And guess what?! It came out in the poop lucky for me and the dog!!! So where are all those undigested rawhides? Never have I seen even a piece of undigested rawhide in my dogs poop. So I am suspect of the statement 

The only hazard I have experienced was a bitch of mine that would choke on pices that she did not chew well, so she was always monitored. My other dogs chew them up and have no problems. 

Ask the Vet: Rawhides? | Lowcountry Dog
How about a Vets opinion that seems to be more tempered in that it mentions some dogs might not do well, that American rawhide is the way to go, and no where does the article say rawhide is not digestible. Food for thought.


----------



## sashadog

Why would it not be hard on their stomach? It's animal hide, which is already made to be tough and weather the elements. Then you bleach it out, dehydrate it, and process the crap out of it. That just doesn't sound like something I'd want in my dogs stomachs. I know dogs that have choked on them and other dogs that have had blockages because of them. My dogs love raw bones and bully sticks so I figure why take the risk on rawhides? Plus, now that they've had raw bones they won't touch rawhides or nylabones


----------



## ParkersPopLou

I use them sometimes but under very close supervision since they tend to break off into pieces that they can eat. I use them as teething inhibition but after theyve grown from this stage, i give them other things and no rawhides. bully sticks are a good substitute.


----------



## Wolfgeist

JanaeUlva said:


> When I want to get to the bottom of a debate I don't arbritarily believe everything I hear or read. I like to stick to the experts and use some common sense. Plus, I look for current data! The rawhide issue of toxic chemicals has been known for years so manufacturers who want to stay in business would logically find safer methods to process rawhides for our dogs consumption. If USA rawhides have stricter manufacturing laws then that is a reason to stick with USA rawhides.
> 
> The folklore that says rawhide isn't digestible doesn't ring true to me. That was the question I was pondering in my previous post. I've seen my dogs eat things that don't digest like socks and underwear oh my! And guess what?! It came out in the poop lucky for me and the dog!!! So where are all those undigested rawhides? Never have I seen even a piece of undigested rawhide in my dogs poop. So I am suspect of the statement
> 
> The only hazard I have experienced was a bitch of mine that would choke on pices that she did not chew well, so she was always monitored. My other dogs chew them up and have no problems.
> 
> Ask the Vet: Rawhides? | Lowcountry Dog
> How about a Vets opinion that seems to be more tempered in that it mentions some dogs might not do well, that American rawhide is the way to go, and no where does the article say rawhide is not digestible. Food for thought.



I don't take my vet's advise on anything 'nutritional', especially when the two vets I asked couldn't even tell me if dogs had digestive enzymes in their saliva. Veterinarians don't know everything, and this is coming from someone in the industry and has worked with them for years.


----------



## Shade

Yes, but under supervision. I find it really works great for teething puppies


----------



## Lilie

My mini doxie was sitting next to me on the couch chewing on a rawhide. I was reading a book. I felt her (before seeing/hearing) struggling, snatched her up as she begain to choke. A piece of rawhide was stuck on her very back teeth with the remaining of the rawhide going down her throat, choking her. 

I was able to man handle her and work the peice off of her tooth, because she is so small, and it was so far back I was able to wedge her mouth open with my hand. Her automatic response and panic she was biting, but didn't break the skin. 

If she had been laying on the floor, or had taken the peice and hid (from the other dogs) she would have choked to death. If it had been a big dog - I would not have been able to remove the rawhide (while they were in a panic) by myself. 

I will NEVER feed anything rawhide. Even those little rawhide sticks. Bully sticks have never given me any grief, and they've never gotten stuck in any of the dog's teeth. I'll stick to the bully sticks.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Shade said:


> Yes, but under supervision. I find it really works great for teething puppies


Considering how tough rawhide is and how bad it is for digestibility, puppies should not be given rawhide under any circumstances... not with developing digestive systems and their sensitivities.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I give Sasha rawhide bones (she's kind of funny about them though. I'll give her one; she'll take it and go put it in one of her spots and walk away from it and forget about it for weeks. Then all the sudden she'll be like, "Oh yeah, I have one of those!" Then she'll go to town on it for an hour or two and it's gone. ). She only has access to them when either I or a family member is home with her (as those are the only times she's out of her crate. I have only ever had one problem with them. One time a piece got stuck on the roof of her mouth. It wasn't a big deal, I popped her jaw open by grabbing her jaw toward the back, reached in with my other hand and dislodged it. Now I just watch her and when the pieces start to get too small I take them away. I only buy her ones made in America, but that goes for all eatable products I buy for her. 

She also gets natural bones too, in fact right now she's munching on a deer antler.


----------



## Shade

Wild Wolf said:


> Considering how tough rawhide is and how bad it is for digestibility, puppies should not be given rawhide under any circumstances... not with developing digestive systems and their sensitivities.


I've had several puppies and they've all had rawhide with no digestive or accidents with getting them caught


----------



## JanaeUlva

Wild Wolf said:


> I don't take my vet's advise on anything 'nutritional', especially when the two vets I asked couldn't even tell me if dogs had digestive enzymes in their saliva. Veterinarians don't know everything, and this is coming from someone in the industry and has worked with them for years.


True, Veterinarians don't know everything; nobody does. Thankfully I have a Vet who is a critical thinker who has consistently provided me with well reasoned information. So her opinion on rawhides for dogs combined with my experience with rawhides is how I make my decision to give them to my dogs. Of course that could change as reality is dynamic.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I gave one to Bunny 2 nights ago and we've been dealing with extreme diarrhea for the past 24 hours so I don't think I'll be giving one to her again. Jazz seems just fine with them though. Neither dog ever has a chew without constant supervision.


----------



## AdamandEve

I was very apprehensive and hesitant about this also. I finally gave in. Make sure it is manufactured in USA. i get the retriever rolls and make sure they are 1 piece intact, nice even coil. Some bones have filler bits in the middle. You want a nice consistent rolls. i only give it to her when I can watch her. i buy the pricier good quality ones. So far so good.

I heard bully sticks are good. But they are pricey for the amount u get.

Again I swear by nylabones.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## John T24

We don't normally buy them but yesterday I saw 2 nice rawhide bones in the hardware store... made in USA .... One was knotted at both ends like a bone.... the other was a long rolled stick...


They were like a kid at christmas.... 



next morning they were nowhere to be found... yummy... LOL !


No Ill effects or stool change... I don't see a problem with them if they are straight rawhide.... I wouldn't give them anything pork or artificially flavored.


----------



## monypt

Never Rawhide, but the occasional Beef bone seems to be a big hit.


----------



## huntergreen

Too many horror stories about rawhide bones to use them.


----------

